# Cover for $3, iPad2, 3 and new iPad.



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If I had a newer iPad, I'd get one of these just because. Free shipping. I've ordered from this site several times.

http://www.dailysteals.com/icemonkey/#d/17239

Sent from my Fire HDX7


----------

